# New Lima Reservoir near Bresler's



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Took a screen shot of a video of the ground breaking from last year on the new lima reservoir just west of Bresler's.










Interesting shape it will have due to having to work around "wetlands".

Also, I read that the walls are going to be 8 feet higher than Bresler's.

I still think its pretty odd that they need a new reservoir, yet Lima's population has shrunk tremendously over the last 30 years.

Also, at any given time, Bresler's is 20-30% less than full pool.

I don't live there and am not paying for it, just seems odd.

Anyways, thought someone might find this kinda interesting.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

its not going to supply water for just "lima" most the surrounding areas use water from these pools.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

So that means the areas surrounding Lima is growing in population?

Enough to overcome the loss of population of Lima, and still warrant a new 5 billion gallon reservoir?.

Maybe so, I just don't see it.

Regardless, hopefully it is done well, and is as nice or nicer of a facility for fisheries as Bresler's is.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

you have to remember this water isn't just for residents, there are alot of industry that uses ALOT of water,, such as the ethanol plant, it used a crapload of water... so reservoir water isn't just drinking water.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

So there is alot more industry in Lima now, but not people?

Seems counter-intuitive. Besides, the ethanol plant is on the east side of town and the new reservoir is on the far far far west side. I doubt it will supply the ethanol plant. Seems it would be easier to use the water from just up the street in ferguson and lost creek.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

Not really saying there is more industry, just didn't know if you were aware that alot of industries such as, the refinery, ethanol plant, and P&G used alot of water.

And honestly I don't think these industries being on the east side have anything to do with where they get the water from, its not like the industries are getting there water straight from the reservoir, it goes to the water treatment plant first and then goes all around lima. Just cause they are on the East Side doesn't mean they are limited to where they get there water from.

I would say they must have a reason for building it otherwise its pretty dumb to have several acres of water just sitting there.

I just wish the DNR would put some habitat in these new reservoirs for the fish to have some cover.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Saws21 said:


> I just wish the DNR would put some habitat in these new reservoirs for the fish to have some cover.


I do too. Seems a waste to have all that water and not put more structure in it when it is built. Maybe some gravel shelves or humps for spawning. Some submerged dirt shelves for weed-beds. It would be xtra cost but good investment of fishing license dollars.

I also wish Lima would allow small outboards on it and Bresseler. There is no reason not to, Findlay does it. There could be that much more water based recreation in an area that is lacking in it...not to mention the safety factor...those things get rough up there if winds kick up. The fishermen in Lima should lobby for that...and for better boat ramps on the two existing ones east of town.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Im with you guys on that. Some underwater structure would be cool.

Helluva lot easier just building walls and filling it up though i guess.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

All they would need to do is run a rope thru 20 of the old clay tiles, tying them together and put several "sets" on the bottom, sink Xmas trees and so forth, It doesn't need to be anything real fancy.
One of the two Findlay reservoirs has alot more structure put in it than any of the Lima ones do.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Guess I should give someone an apology and an attaboy...either ODNR or city of Lima. Got sent a copy of general view of the plans today, and there are numerous fish spawning structures planned. Drawing shows four spawning shelves on west side, two 500 long underwater spawning humps off of the two points, and a 1000 foot spawning trench in the bottom. In addition, the center of the lake contains a sizable woodland/wetland that they were required to keep as is. Could cut the trees only. No excavation or filling in this area. This will leave a large plateau in the middle of the lake that is 12 higher than the planned bottom...looks like it should be 15-20 feet below water in the middle of the summer draw down and will have drop offs on 4 sides. Looks like there will be several times amount of structure in this lake that there is Bressler... so kudos to whoever is responsible and my mistake for assuming otherwise. Now if they just are planning to allow small gas motors...


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats great news.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CatfishObliterator (Apr 29, 2010)

Any info on the fish species they'll be throwing in there yet? It'd be cool to see them mix in a different cat with the channels i know will be in there, maybe some flatheads would be great.

Or is there a reason they only put channels alone in?


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it would be great if they stocked hybrid striper in the new reservoir.


----------

